# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  А ЧТО У ВАС? - Сергей Михалков

## kidkboom

_Мне очень нравится... if this is childish or silly to anyone, please forgive me.. I'm a foreigner to the Russian language, and for me this silly poem was really cool._ * 
А ЧТО У ВАС?* 
Кто на лавочке сидел,
Кто на улицу глядел,
Толя пел,
Борис молчал,
Николай ногой качал. 
Дело было вечером,
Делать было нечего. 
Галка села на заборе,
Кот забрался на чердак.
Тут сказал ребятам Боря
Просто так:
- А у меня в кармане гвоздь!
А у вас?
- А у нас сегодня гость!
А у вас?
- А у нас сегодня кошка
Родила вчера котят.
Котята выросли немножко,
А есть из блюдца не хотят! 
- А у нас в квартире газ!
А у вас? 
- А у нас водопровод!
Вот! 
- А из нашего окна
Площадь Красная видна!
А из вашего окошка
Только улица немножко. 
- Мы гуляли по Неглинной,
Заходили на бульвар,
Нам купили синий-синий
Презеленый красный шар! 
- А у нас огонь погас 
-Это раз!
Грузовик привез дрова 
-Это два!
А в-четвертых - наша мама
Отправляется в полет,
Потому что наша мама
Называется - пилот! 
С лесенки ответил Вова:
- Мама - летчик?
Что ж такого?
Вот у Коли, например,
Мама - милиционер!
А у Толи и у 
ВерыОбе мамы - инженеры!
А у Левы мама - повар!
Мама-летчик?
Что ж такого! 
- Всех важней, - сказала Ната,
-Мама - вагоновожатый,
Потому что до Зацепы
Водит мама два прицепа. 
И спросила Нина тихо:
- Разве плохо быть портнихой?
Кто трусы ребятам шьет?
Ну, конечно, не пилот! 
Летчик водит самолеты 
-Это очень хорошо! 
Повар делает компоты 
-Это тоже хорошо. 
Доктор лечит нас от кори,
Есть учительница в школе. 
Мамы разные нужны,
Мамы разные важны. 
Дело было вечером,
Спорить было нечего.  *Русская советская поэзия. Сборник стихов. 1917-1947.
Москва: Художественная литература, 1948. * (из литера.ру)

----------


## Lampada

ВидеоБитва. Кто сидел на лавочке - Голь

----------


## it-ogo

In the first half of XX century in USSR there was a burst of poetry for children. Many highest level professional poets agreed that poetry for children  (if done in a proper way)is much more demanding to the quality than any other kind of poetry. There were many theoretical background around it and the highest level of standards has been settled. There are such names as Marshak, Chukovsky, Kharms, Mikhalkov etc. 
Poems: Marshak Chukovsky Kharms

----------


## kidkboom

Ahahah, you guys are really the best! 
It figures, that 1) this poem that I like would be written for little kids =)... and 2) that Lampada would have already posted this.. as she has posted all the coolest things, both those that I find, and those that I could never hope to find without her help.=) 
Oh and the video brought me some good laughs =) Спасибо, друзьям!

----------

